# Wrecked GTO question



## monster23 (May 16, 2011)

I hope this is the right topic to post this in.
Last year my 05 gto was involved in a front end collision. It was totaled bought it back because I wanted to fix it. The car runs fine I have drove it around the block to move it and it is perfect.

How should I go about fixing it? Should I buy piece by piece and put it on? OR should I just try to find a roller and just move motor/tranny over. . .
If I just buy the damaged parts or a whole new front clip, how difficult would it be to 'put' it on.


----------



## monster23 (May 16, 2011)

I will take more pictures later, I have removed the fenders so you can see more of the damage! 

Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That would take a lot from the look of it. A front clip or whole roller looks like the way to go


----------



## monster23 (May 16, 2011)

If I were to get a front clip, how would I put it on? The body shops close to me aren't that great. . .


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't know of any other way other than taking it to a shop or doing it yourself.....unless you've got friends or relatives that could do it.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Buying a used front clip would be the way to go.


----------



## GTPpower (Aug 1, 2012)

I'd part it out...have fun finding parts for it.


----------



## BWinc (Sep 21, 2005)

There's always Cleveland Pick-a-part.


----------

